# I uninstalled Uber Driver today



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

It's been an interesting experience but I'm out. Be safe out there my beautiful exploited fellow prol's.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

We will see you again soon!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Good luck in your Uberless Future.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave..


----------

